# Bay area clone only!



## DontDoDrugs (Oct 5, 2009)

hi im wondering what some of the best clone only bay strains are. my bro grew out a blue dream and purple cream, and the blue dream is one of my fav. strains now lol. one of my friends grew out grape punch, and he got a beast of a plant. 

in your guys opinions what plant should i get if im growing in hydro?


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Oct 5, 2009)

i guess nobody lives in the bay area??


----------



## JuanBlase (Oct 6, 2009)

I highly recommend Bubbleberry, which used to be able to be found in clone form in the bay area.
Also Romulan, not the fattest buds, but the phattest.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 6, 2009)

Oakland has some great Bubba Kush.


----------



## wowzerz (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Oakland has some great Bubba Kush.


i second that. I bought some clones of "babba kush" which Im almost positive is Bubba kush just renamed (the clone tender gave me some bs about it being slightly different) but that shit is Bomb. Not a huge producer but it is a one hitter quitter, I ran single 5 gal pots of soil last run and had an oz a plant after 1 month veg, this time Im running about 40 plants in a ebb and flow sog under a 600w right now, no veg time, we will see how they do


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Oct 21, 2009)

eh. well i went down to oakland and got myself 6 nice healthy clones. 2 GDP, 2 Afgoo, and 2 Hindu Skunk (hindu kush x skunk) i should have asked for bubba kush too..


----------



## fozzy68 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got back from oakland and picked up 12 nice looking grape punch. thy have mad root growth. I hope thy are as good as thy say thy are.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 6, 2009)

fozzy68 said:


> I just got back from oakland and picked up 12 nice looking grape punch. thy have mad root growth. I hope thy are as good as thy say thy are.


the grape punch was not all that. the name sold it but to be honest its not that great. good yield tho.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hindu Skunk...Blue Sky right ?...I didnt like it personally...


----------



## YEAHRIGHT (Dec 10, 2009)

i think any bud has any potential of being good it is just a matter of how you take care of it ( watering, nutes, curing, etc. )


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 12, 2009)

YEAHRIGHT said:


> i think any bud has any potential of being good it is just a matter of how you take care of it ( watering, nutes, curing, etc. )


im not looking for good.. im looking for FIRE!

you are right tho. but there are some strains that have a higher potential, but some strains are just not all there, ive had the best looking weed that tasted like grass.. and ive had the nastyest looking shit that tasted like candy. im just on a quest to find the best in all areas.. i think i found it in some bag seed tho.. i call it RO (rotten orange) its my fav fav sativa ever. now all i need is a good KO, im getting tired of AK. lol

the afgoo is looking like a winner..


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 12, 2009)

mofizzle415 said:


> Hindu Skunk...Blue Sky right ?...I didnt like it personally...



well i need something for yield (the snikelfritz). and oh man its doing its job, with plenty of crystals and a good kush smell.

and whos blue sky? lol


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Dec 12, 2009)

i didnt realy like the hindu skunk but it does yeild nice. the purple hush, querkle, and blueberry are the best ive got from oakland


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 12, 2009)

i've heard good things about the afgoo.


----------



## inval (Dec 13, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> i've heard good things about the afgoo.


The best place to pick up clones in the Bay Area is Organicann in Santa Rosa. They always have a huge inventory. I'm looking at Blue Dream, LA OG, Headband and Grape Punch that I got from them. The LA OG looks like a winner. Likewise the Headband.

But I'm really looking for Sugaree...


----------



## IMO (Dec 13, 2009)

because im from the bay i feel like im obligated to at least add my 2 cents. i just picked up clones from harborside. there are some definite pro's and con's to that place. pro's: its big, when i went they had tons of clones, upwards of 10 different strains (no i didnt bother counting), they post their shit online so you can get an idea of selection and do some shopping before you even go in(yes they do sometimes run out, but its still a nice tool IMO). cons: to me they are a little expensive, anything over the 5-8 range for a clone seems a little crazy to me but maybe thats just the industry price. the clones were rooted but in pretty harsh condition(i guess it can be expected with that kind of quantity...) that being said i through them in my bubbleponic system a couple days ago so we'll see how they turn out. oh id also like to note not a major criticism but definitely something that annoyed me: the person in front of me didnt know dick about dick, and stood their grilling the clone tender for a good 15 minutes. dont get me wrong, i love people looking for information, and doing some proactive learning on their own. but lets pick a time and place.(they offer grow classes at this club every sunday 2-6....) i dont hold the patient fully responsible though, i was less than impressed with the clone tenders knowledge, perhaps he was dumbing it down for the guy in front of me who was so worried about yield. just my 2 cents, and obviously until i garner more experience at this place it's worth just about that much, 2 cents. good luck on your search though, let me know if you find any true gems. oh and i went with the SSH, romulan, and casey jones. if you'd like ill let you know how they turn out.

-IMO


----------



## too xntrik (Dec 13, 2009)

did you say Harborside is listing available clones on their website ? I don't see it.

http://www.harborsidehealthcenter.com/services.html

This club is awesome but you're right hella people in the clone line have no clue what to do with plants. And to top it off the @#$% guy in front of me grilled me for like 15 min. in line and then bought the last of the OG.


----------



## IMO (Dec 14, 2009)

too xntrik said:


> did you say Harborside is listing available clones on their website ? I don't see it.
> 
> http://www.harborsidehealthcenter.com/services.html
> 
> This club is awesome but you're right hella people in the clone line have no clue what to do with plants. And to top it off the @#$% guy in front of me grilled me for like 15 min. in line and then bought the last of the OG.


it saddens me to hear that someone else has had a similar experience and mine wasn't some freak accident. no harm no foul though i guess, id just prefer to have my 15 minutes back . and yes their website is pretty bare-bones if you ask me, the info about the medicine/clones available is found on twitter of all things. (no i dont use that website, it creeps me out) i found it by just googling "harborside oakland". it was great to see the selection before even heading in there. hope this info helps you out.

-IMO

oh and have you ever been to the berkeley club on telegraph PCC? a bit pricey but the best meds around.


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 14, 2009)

Blue dream is my favorite so far, blue berry is nice too but i just crossed a blue berry with a kens GD from richmond i have high hopes


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 17, 2009)

harborside is where i got my clones from. one of the afgoos did have a small powdery mildew problem but was quickly taken care of. the Hindu Skunk is a monster. its twice as big as the afgoos and like three times bigger than the GDP. lucky i got clones from the GDP and Hindu Skunk.. im still waiting on the afgoo to root and its been 4 weeks.. i dont think its going to make it much longer without roots and is the frostiest plant i have ever seen, the smaller fan leaves on the buds are covered in trichomes, i can lift any leaf on the bud and all you see is trichomes even on the stems of the leaves its amazing. smells kinda greenish even when you rub it a bit but still good. the Hindu smells like fruity pebbles/fruit loops lol.. and the GDP.. well that shit smells like PURP! haha. i just wish that afgoo would root, but im expecting the worst for that poor clone. 

ps. let me know about your strains. my bro tried some of the romulan and that punk only saved me half a joint which i only got 4 hits from cus it was so small.. nearly a roach lol. but got me high as fuck. and ive had SSH before and was seriously some of the funkiest smelling shit ever. and a good high. and AWESOME taste. ive heard casey jones is good but no specifics.. i would def. like to know more. ill keep you updated if you keep me updated. im planning on posting pics for the 6th week of bloom and then none til harvest..


----------



## osmosisjones (Dec 17, 2009)

i just picked up some cheese, romulan, grand daddy purple, afgoo, and super silver haze Doooooooooppee


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 18, 2009)

osmosisjones said:


> i just picked up some cheese, romulan, grand daddy purple, afgoo, and super silver haze Doooooooooppee


wow thats some variety. what are you going to grow them in?


----------



## 707Napacalibomb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just harvested from some clones I started about 3months ago. I had a 6 foot BLUE DREAM that is amazing but will stretch and needs to be trained, SWEET TOOTH turned purple BigProducer, PINEAPPLE THAI with some long ass trics BP, CHEESE that burns the nostrils, ns some super fruity BUBBLE GUM BP, the only one that I wouldn't grow again is the white rhino that needed at least 10 weeks to flower and was a BP but didnt have the smell or tric coverage the others did.

HAIL TO THE BAY bro 



DontDoDrugs said:


> wow thats some variety. what are you going to grow them in?


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 23, 2009)

707Napacalibomb said:


> Just harvested from some clones I started about 3months ago. I had a 6 foot BLUE DREAM that is amazing but will stretch and needs to be trained, SWEET TOOTH turned purple BigProducer, PINEAPPLE THAI with some long ass trics BP, CHEESE that burns the nostrils, ns some super fruity BUBBLE GUM BP, the only one that I wouldn't grow again is the white rhino that needed at least 10 weeks to flower and was a BP but didnt have the smell or tric coverage the others did.
> 
> HAIL TO THE BAY bro


hmm i grew some white rhino before too and it wasnt that good neither.. i thought it was my shitting growing skills.. some sweet tooth that turns purple! ill grow it! i like purple buds just for the hell of having purple weed haha.


----------



## dtp5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

you might want to call them i don't have photographic memory but i'm not sure if i seen any TGA clones at organicann but they did have a ton


----------



## 707Napacalibomb (Mar 7, 2010)

hey bro I just started a thread devoted just to this purpose, I have only gotten clones from organicann but I have or am in the process of growing out 26 of there strains, Ill have more info in the near future


----------



## 707Napacalibomb (Mar 7, 2010)

Check out the grow


----------



## OaklandPurple (Mar 7, 2010)

all of the strains in the bay are good lol 
bay area blue dream is fuckin delicious, super consistent strain. i had some trainwrecks that were great, a blue cheese that was bomb. got some "The Purps" right now from harborside. looking very nice 

had a very quick case of spider mites when i first got them, i almost feel like the spider mites came with the plants... but whatever, theyre gone now. *knocks on wood*


----------



## dankasaurusrex (Apr 26, 2010)

I've gotten Hindu Kush x Skunk #1, Mendocino Lavender, da purps, williams wonder, and chemdawg D from Harborside for previous grows. Here's my rundown.

HK x Skunk #1....Monster yielder. Hashy taste. Medium THC. Decent overall. One small problem, it came with spider mites! I know this because I go over all new clones with a magnification device before putting them in my grow room. Given how early it was, I hit it with one treatment of Avid and haven't seen a mite since (fingers crossed here).
Mendo Lav......awesome indica. Great taste, potency, and bag appeal. Not a super yielder. Connoisseur bud for sure.
Da Purps......most beautiful plant I've ever grown. Turns purple without introduction of purple maxx or dropping the temps. It seems predominantly sativa, but isn't a jumbo yield like the HK x Skunk 1. Again, connoisseur bud. But a higher yielding one than the lavender. 
Williams Wonder.....huge buds, great smoke, glad to see this strain still around. Ended up with powdery mildew. Could have been systemic and there at clone time, could have been me not putting enough airflow across my first scrog..
Chem D....couldn't have been the real thing. Looks nothing like most pics I've seen. Smokes nothing like the Chem D I bought from harborside. Ok yield. Got powdery mildew along with the Willies Wonder. I'm never buying OG fill_in_the_blank or Chem fill_in_the_blank anything anymore....they have became buzz words for people to jack up prices and nobody really knows what they are other than this hippy sold that hippy some nugs at a dead show and the worlds highest quality bagseed was born. Then they were "re-united" at a Phish show and somehow Mass Super Skunk, Sour Diesel, snowdog, and OG Kush (Seemingly 80% sativa and far from any kind of real kush) got tossed in there. Yet somehow from those original (I think) 11 seeds there is now what seems to be about 50 crosses, etc.... 

Sorry to rant. I have had bud as mentioned before called Chem D and OG Kush and found both to be excellent. I just wish someone could peg some real genetics on them. It it a sativa, an indica, a cross (seemingly mostly Sativa)? Where's it from originally? I've seen it advertised in dispensaries as both indica and sativa! I know Harborside has a gas chromatography device to determine thc percentages and vet out mildew and mold.....but I wonder if a machine exists that can tell exact plant genetics? If said device existed I wonder how many purple strains would end up being either da purps, purple eurkle, or GDP? and how many sour D, platinum, og, tahoe og, etc....kush's would be the same.

All in all I don't think you can beat Harborside. Just go over each clone with a magnification device before introducing to your grow room. This advise is not limited to Harborside however. This could happen anywhere. IMHO Blue Sky sucks for clones. They have some good strains, but sell in these "six pack" blocks. which means you end up cutting up healthy roots to separate them. No idea why they do it that way, but it's lame and a hassle in my opinion. 

Hope this helps.
my 2 cents. Happy growing everyone.


----------



## Weedoozie (Apr 27, 2010)

GDP, yo! In other words, Grand Daddy Purple!

I have seen some growing in a valley in Marin


----------

